# Filter Baffle



## majerah1

Didnt see this on here.Its not my idea,but is very useful,especially for those with longfinned bettas who still want the filtration of a Hang on back power filter.
Supplies needed:
20 oz soda bottle
Power filter
knife
about five minutes.

drink the soda.You want to cut out the middle portion of the bottle,by cutting the top and bottom off.Then cut the middle on one side.Wrap this over the outflow of the filter.Thats it.

Pics:
How to cut the bottle:









Bottle:









Filter:









The cut baffle:









Baffle on filter:


----------



## jrman83

Way too easy....you need to add a few more steps to make it harder.


----------



## majerah1

OK uhm....Step 374.....Uh......well darn,i simply cant think of this critical step.I suppose itll never work now.


----------

